# FS/FT: Blue Moorii (Dolphin) Pics + Video



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

This is what an adult male will look like...









I got 6 Blue Moorii from Couch (MyFishyFriends) about 6 Months ago (?) not sure.

Selling them now @ $15 ea. OBO - Fish are 2.5" - 4.0"

Movie!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi There,

How much are you asking for them?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to sell them as a group for $125 (I bought them at 1.0 - 1.5" for $12 ea.)


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

I just edited it after I posted, but yes Claudia is right.


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry. Wasn't there when I replied.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Pictures now in....


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Fish actually look bigger than posted! Should be mature in at least in7-8 month's time!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump.............


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump!..............


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

$16 ea. OBO? No one wants these? 

Will take trades for filters good for 100 Gallon+ (+or- cash depending on filter)


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP One fish sold! The rest are now $15 ea.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Daily Bump..


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Seems there are two males and three females left. A decent ratio for breeding...

Give me an offer! Will take trades for filters, Peacocks like Lemon Jake, Sunshine, OBs, Nimbochromis Venustus... etc. '

Shoot a pm with what you have!


----------

